# Time Crunched Cyclist



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

So, I'm 5 weeks into my first structured plan and I have a question:
During the weekends, the plan calls for 90-120 min Sat rides with a bit longer on Sunday. The Sat ride also calls for Z2 with some VO2 3 min intervals (6 total). I've been sticking to this during the week, but I enjoy a good group ride on Saturday that normally gives me 150-180 min, but this puts me at Z3 for a good 60+ min and some Z4/5 at times. Because of this longer effort, my Sunday ride is usually 90-120 min. I'm getting in 7 hrs a week on a program designed for a 6 hours. 

Is my weekend group ride going to help or hinder my progress? 

Some info:
5000 miles last year (4 rides a week most of the time)
This is my second full year riding and I'm 41. I'm in pretty good shape especially for this time of year, but I feel I need the rest days to recover.


----------



## ESTrainSmartBlog (Feb 25, 2013)

What are your goals and what are you hoping to achieve through your program?

Leaving the rest of your program as is, it's likely that the group rides will hinder your progress, especially if your body is giving some early warning lights so to speak.

Training should be something enjoyable and if you like group riding, you should definitely incorporate it into your program. All you need to do is make a few adjustments to improve your recovery.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Goals? Increased power especially for extended periods 10-20 minutes, I have a race the weekend of week 8, so I realize that this program is for a peak, but I'm anticipating this training having a cumulative effect to raise my fitness level and power. I enjoy riding regardless, pushing through painful intervals, riding in groups, or long solo rides with the computer off. Recovery is the challenge. I feel for most tougher rides, that I need 72 hrs to fully recover.


----------



## bobmcee (Aug 29, 2012)

I thought I'd chime in into this thread instead of starting a new one.

Age 41 - rode a road bike one summer when in college.
October of 2012 bouht a bike, and rode 2x month or so, 20-30 miles each time.
When the new year hit, I built up to more riding, then decided to try the Time Crunched plan - started ~Feb 1 and signed up for a century.

Was pretty good about doing all the workouts, and did trade around weekends intervals for group rides. It was with a fast group, though.

Finished my century (wildflower SLO) Sat april 29, and did a Tour De Cure the next day (30 miles).

I have come a long way in three months. I can't believe how fast my rides were.
Total time for the centruy was 8 hrs. Moving time was about 6.5. 

My problem is that I am still heavy. at 6' at 212 lbs, with bf% of 22. I started at 218 or so.

Overall, I can sustain much more power than I deemed possible. Very Happy with the program.


----------

